# Sumach or Sumac, have you ever heard it helping help ibs?



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sumach or Sumac, have you ever heard it helping help ibs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Sumac, like the spice/herb?I've eaten it before, it's a middle eastern seasoning. I've never heard of it helping ibs though...I'd be pretty skeptical!


----------

